# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cila eshte deshira me e zjarrte qe keni ne jete?

## Dardanius

*Njeriu ka dëshira, ka ideale, synime në jetë, por a janë ato të mundshme të bëhen realitet!? Megjithëkëtë deri në fund të jetës, kemi shumë ënderra, për të cilat edhe sakrifikojmë.

Ti ke shumë deshira, por cila është  ajo më e rendësishmja për ju, që do ia dëshironit vetës. Na thuaj njërën prej tyre!

E unë uroj që ajo të ju bëhet realitet i jetës tuaj!


Me RespeKt
DarDanius*

----------


## mia@

Te isha milionere.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Te Martohem eshte deshira me e zjarrte qe kam ne jete.    :perqeshje:

----------


## white-knight

Deshira me e zjarrte s'eshte e thene te kete lidhje domosdo me romancen o Dardanius.
Nejse sa per deshire romantike, Emma Watson  :perqeshje:  ndersa per deshiren me te zjarrte te jetes, Perandor  :me kurore: , ne pamundesi te kesaj, aviator. Ne pamundesi te te gjitha ketyre, ky qe jam.

----------


## Dardanius

> Deshira me e zjarrte s'eshte e thene te kete lidhje domosdo me romancen o Dardanius.


*Unë e pata fjalën për të gjitha llojet e dëshirave pa marr parasysh se është e formës romantike apo e asaj profesionale.

Thejsht Dëshirat e tua të jetës cilat janë?
Cili dëshiron të jeni ju gjatë gjithë jetës?
Me çka dëshiron të ju përcjell jeta? etj..

ME resPekt
DarDanius*

----------


## Dardanius

*Dëshira ime e jetës është të jem i graduar me grad më të lart shkecore, të kem një nuse të bukur dhe të mirë që më don dhe e dua, të krijoj një famile shumë të mir dhe të arsimuar, dhe të kem një jetë të rehatshme me plot pare hehhehe.

Keto ishin disa nga Deshirat e mia

Çaste të Këndshëme 

DarDaNiuS*

----------


## Dar_di

Sa temë aq e këndshme...

Mmm... dëshira kam tepër, por po vendosë këtu njërën prej tyre.

_Të jemi të aftë në kultivimin e shkencës së marëdhënieve të shëndosha njerëzore, duke jetuar kështu në harmoni, në dashuri, në PAQË!_

----------


## prishtinase

Deshira ime esht qe  femijet e mi te rriten  ne paqe te behen burrshtetas  :buzeqeshje:   te zgjeroi  biznesin  ........ etj  paskam shum deshira  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

thjeshte qe pata nje shanc  qe nuk dita ta shfrytzoja. :i terbuar: 

te kthehet dhe nje here  :Lulja3: 



deshirat e tjera pak a shume jane realizuar.

----------


## miska

Deshira e zjart qe kam ne jete eshte bashkimi i prinderve te mi.....sepse jane ndare..
per vete sdo doja asgje...vetse dashuri e lumturi...
e vetmja luturi eshte ajo.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Deshira me e zjarrt qe kam eshte qe prinderit e mi te jen krenare per mua  :perqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Deshira me e zjarrte qe kam eshte te jem prej zjarri  :perqeshje: .

----------


## altint71

Kjo eshte endrra ime
Te gjiroj  ishujt e detit jon dhe mediterrane me bark me vela.

----------


## Bardhi

Deshira ime me e forte eshte te keme familje te shendoshe.
Nuk ka gje me te madhe ne jete se te keshe qetesi, dhe harmoni ne familje.
Kete ja uroj qdo kuj.

----------


## Collectivemind

*Unė jam mirė kur asht mirė Shqipnia - Isa Boletini*

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Te isha milionere.


Play Mega Millions, you never know , you might become millionaire !!!

GV_USA

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Te Martohem eshte deshira me e zjarrte qe kam ne jete.


Nuk eshte deshire e keqe te marohesh , por ama para se te matohesh ki kujdes se me ke martohesh!!

GV_USA

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Deshira me e zjarrte qe kam eshte te jem prej zjarri .


Kujdes , se te qenit prej zjari nuk eshte mire , sepseben vaki dikush te shuan me ... lol .

GV_USA

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Deshira ime e zjart, hmm kam shum deshira por ajo e do te kisha dashur Perendija te me plotesoj eshte shendet dhe mireqenie jo per mua por per popullin shqiptar!

Me Respekte
GV_USA

----------


## mia@

> Play Mega Millions, you never know , you might become millionaire !!!
> 
> GV_USA


Fjala jote ne vesh te Zotit.

----------

